# probleme mit streamer TEAC FT-3020



## mts (3. September 2003)

hi,
ich hab ein problem dem streamer von TEAC 3020:
hab daheim winXP und hab ihn an den anschluss des kabels unter dem diskettenlaufwerk angeschlossen.wenn ich den pc hochfahre kommt normalerweise das eine neue hardware entdeckt wurde. das tut aber nicht. brauch ich nen treiber?hab ich alles falsch angeschlossen? ich verzweifel hier noch! DANKE für eure Hilfe!


----------

